# need massey 1540 operators manual, also what engine oil



## case310350 (Mar 15, 2016)

Need Massey 1540 or cat mt275b operators manual or a ciopy at a reasonable price.

what oil weight does this tractor use?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi case310350,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Amazon and ebay each have an operator's manual for a Massey 1540. Cost ~ $40.

For diesels, most guys use 15W-40 oil. For gas engines, 10W-30. Shell Rotella oil is quite popular among tractor enthusiasts.


----------

